# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Где скачать фото Гаура Нитай с большим разрешением?

## Ананга Мохан Гаура

Всемилостивые вайшнави и вайшнавы! Мы привезли из Вриндавана Божеств, будем расписывать, нужны фото большого разрешения Шри Шри Гаура Нитай чтобы  посмотреть .Где скачать фото Гаура Нитай с большим разрешением?

----------

